# stempeln vs fichar



## Maguia

¡Buenos días comunidad!

Hoy os quiero pedir ayuda referente a los verbos *stempeln* y *fichar*. Me refiero a los momentos en los que un empleado entra en el trabajo y sale de él y que tiene que pasar una tarjeta por un lector para saber la hora de inicio y fin de su jornada laboral.

La palabra *stempeln* se origina en el hecho de que antiguamente, se metía un cartón en una especie de punzón pequeño con el que se agujereaba el cartón. Este sistema lleva tiempo sin utilzarse, está anticuado. Ahora se *pasa* *una tarjeta por un lector, se ficha*. *Me pregunta es: ¿Cómo se dice esto en alemán?*

Y, sobre la palabra fichar, mi pregunta: ¿Se solía usar este verbo ya para los tiempos del "stempeln", es decir antes de que hubiera lectores electrónicos como los de hoy en día?

Muchas gracias desde ya por vuestras respuestas.


----------



## Tonerl

*stempeln 
sellar *

_*Stempel (Poststempel) 
matasellos *_

_*Eine Stempelkarte, oder **Stechkarte** genannt, dient der Arbeitszeiterfassung in einem Unternehmen !*_
_*Una tarjeta de tiempo, o tarjeta perforada, se utiliza para registrar las horas de trabajo en una empresa. Tal tarjeta funciona en combinación con un reloj de tiempo o un reloj de perforación. Los empleados fichan al principio del trabajo y fichan al final. El sistema conectado determina el tiempo de trabajo y cuenta sobre todo las horas más y menos.*_

_*stempeln (Stechkarte bei der Arbeit) *_
_*fichar  

stempeln gehen (Arbeitslosengeld beziehen)
cobrar el paro *_

_*etw*_ _*seinen*_ *Stempel* _*aufdrücken*__* (figurativo)*_
_*dar a algo un toque personal *_


----------



## Maguia

Danke für deine Antwort, Tonerl!
Aber - vielleicht hätte ich meine Frage auf Deutsch stellen sollen, die lautet nämlich: Sagt man heutzutage in Deutschland immer noch "stempeln" zu dieser Art der Arbeitszeiterfassung oder gibt es dafür inzwischen einen anderen, "moderneren" Ausdruck? Vielleicht gibt es ja einen Anglizismus oder irgendetwas, was die Elektronik in diesem Vorgang mit einbezieht?

Oder, noch anders gefragt: Wie übersetzt man das spanische _fichar_ (für die Arbeitszeiterfassung) sonst noch, ausser mit stempeln? 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Alemanita

Hallo Maguia,
ich habe mein Leben lang nicht stempeln müssen, weiß aber, dass es in der Arbeitswelt die Zeiterfassung gab und immer noch gibt, laut Zeitungsartikeln wg. eines EuGH-Urteils sogar vermehrt. 
Hier eine Auswahl an Artikeln über moderne Arbeitszeiterfassung:
Digitale Stempeluhr: So klappt es mit der Zeiterfassung
Stechuhr ade: Wie moderne Tools zur Erfassung der Arbeitszeit funktionieren
Die moderne Stempeluhr – Diese Technologie wird jede Zeiterfassung ersetzen. Crewmeister Magazin -
Leider wird, soweit ich das sagen kann, nirgendwo der umgangssprachliche Ausdruck für dieses moderne stempeln erwähnt.
Lasst uns hoffen, dass ein jüngerer, mitten im Arbeitsleben stehender Mensch hier auftaucht und die Antwort weiß.
Saludos.-


----------



## anahiseri

Me ha picado la curiosidad y me he puesto a investigar poniendo en Google palabras relacionadas. La conclusión que he sacado es que se sigue diciendo "stempeln", o más exactamente, *einstempeln    *y *  ausstempeln*,
según se hable de fichar al entrar o al salir. 
Por cierto, como muy bien aclara Tonerl,  el significado original de "stempeln" es sellar, que no es exactamente lo que hacen esas máquinas.


----------



## Maguia

Alemanita & anahiseri:
Vielen Dank für eure Antworten! ¡Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas!

Antiguamente, los relojes para fichar las horas de entrada en y salida del trabajo, sellaban un cartón que pertenecía a cada trabajador o empleado. _Sellar_ se utiliza aquí en el significado número 2 del DRAE:

_2. tr. Estampar, imprimir o dejar señalada una cosa en otra o comunicarle determinado carácter._

Originalmente, se inventaron estos relojes para controlar a los funcionarios cuya puntualidad dejaba mucho que desear...

El funcionamiento de estos relojes era que o "pincharon" en el cartón dejando un agujero o que marcaban/imprimían la fecha en el mismo. De la primera versión viene tambien la palabra *Stechuhr*, que es un sinónimo de Stempeluhr. En realidad, los primeros relojes eran "troqueladoras" o "estampadoras".

Sea como sea, seguiré diciéndoles a mis alumnos que en este contexto se dice "stempeln" para fichar hasta que alguien me diga otra cosa.

¡Muchas gracias por vuestro interés!


----------

